# شرح نظرية عمل الـ gear pump (فيديو)



## sasadanger (24 يوليو 2010)

Gear pump
​*شرح نظرية عمل الـ   gear    pump  (فيديو)*
* 
**

*


*




* لتنزيل الفيديو مباشرة إضغط علي هذا اللينك

http://mobilaty1.bravehost.com/gear_pumps.wmv

المصدر: ملتقى البحاره فى الوطن العربى​


----------



## Mahmoud ElMorshadi (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا فيديو رائع ومبسط


----------



## sasadanger (25 يوليو 2010)

جزانا وجزاكم الف خير
تسلم على المرور
تقبل احترامى


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sasadanger (27 يوليو 2010)

جزانا وجزاكم خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتنا 
تقبل احترامى ومرورى


----------



## S W A T (28 يوليو 2010)

شكر خاص بماء الالماس يا برنس وجزاك الله خير


----------



## sasadanger (29 يوليو 2010)

الشكر لله وحده
نورت الموضوع
تقبل احترامى


----------



## جسر الأمل (29 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## os7 (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## os7 (20 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود خارق


----------



## se7en up (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندش


----------



## al qaiser (6 أكتوبر 2010)

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------

